# Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!



## Kaje (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

letzte Woche habe ich neues Koifutter kaufen müssen, da alles aufgebraucht war. Eigentlich wollte ich auf mein alt bewährtes Al-Ko-Te Futter zurückgreifen. Dieses hatte aber mein Händler in meiner benötigten Pelletgröße (3mm) nicht mehr vorrätig und empfahl mir stattdessen das "Colombo Koi Food" http://www.teichtechnik-shop.de/media/images/popup/03050020.jpg
Hatte dieses dann gekauft und mir daheim nun mal die Zusammensetzung durchgelesen und jetzt bin ich einwenig verunsichert, ob dies die richtige Wahl war..

Denn darin sind Gluten.. Genetisch verändertes Soja.. usw.. Stand sogar drauf, dass dies für Maßtviehhaltunng und den menschlichen Verzehr nicht verwendet werden darf.. Gut, essen würde ich es jetzt nicht, aber verschreckt war ich schon einwenig, ob dies so gut für meine kois ist..

Was meint ihr - Ist meine Sorge unbegründet?
Sonst steige ich wieder auf mein altes Futter von einem anderen Händler um.


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Jens,

in den Sommermonaten benutze ich das gleiche Futter wie du.
Ob es jetzt das ´´Beste´´ ist, weiß ich auch nicht.
Zumindest bleibt im Teich davon nix übrig.
Ob es in irgend einer Weise schädlich ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Ich weiß aber, das es in einigen Zoo-Fachgeschäften als Hauptfutter verwendet wird.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hi Jens!
Da du weder das Futter selber noch die Koi essen willst
und du deinen Fische ohnehin nie vollwertiges,
sondern nur Trockenfutter verfütterst,
wird das absolut egal sein.

Das ist ein bissl so, als ob sich jemand, 
der sich AUSSCHLIESSLICH von Aldi-Kuchen ernährt,
Sorgen um einzelne Inhaltsstoffe macht!


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Morgen  Möchte garnicht wissen was ich so schon alles gegessen hab. Da sind zeichen da brauchste erst ein Biogenes Studieum .Ich glaube das das Essen für unsere Hunde besser ist alls unser Happa Happa.  Gruss Reiner


----------



## CrimsonTide (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Da du weder das Futter selber noch die Koi essen willst
> und *du deinen Fische ohnehin nie vollwertiges,
> sondern nur Trockenfutter verfütterst,*
> wird das absolut egal sein.



wie fütterst du? bin immer daran interessiert, wie sich der speiseplan von koi zusammensetzt ... 

ich selbst füttere hauptsächlich trockenfutter (konishi, takazumi, saki hikari, ... bunt gemischt) und gebe ab und zu seidenraupenpuppen, mais, vorigen sommer manchmal maden (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man das sollte ... wegen wurmbefall), obst,...


----------



## Doedi (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo,
so wie ich das erkennen kann ist dies ein Futtermix.Ich lasse mein Futter auch immer mischen.Allerdings greife ich auf die Produkte von AL-KO-TE zurück.Es gibt folgenden Mix. Fit und Gesund,Multi Mix,Seidenraupen und Gamarus.Bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen mische ich noch die Sorte Orange mit unter.Alles in 3-6mm gemischt.Fahre ich schon seit Jahren gut mit.Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder Antworten"Wie kann man nur".


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> wie fütterst du? bin immer daran interessiert, wie sich der speiseplan von koi zusammensetzt ...


Hi Aaron!
Mein Teich wird nicht gefüttert - ich habe keine Koi, 
aber ich bin von Kindesbeinen an besessener Aquarianer
und habe selbst jahrzehntelang gezüchtet (quer durch die Fischwelt, aber eher kleine Arten).
Unter Züchtern ist Trockenfutter als grundsätzlich minderwertiges Futer absolut verpönt,
weil damit gefütterte Fische mittelfristig deutlich farbloser, fetter und weniger vital werden.
Man sieht´s den Tieren einfach an und kann die nur mehr sehr UNkritischen Kunden verkaufen.

Ich verfüttere selbstgefangenes Tümpelfutter (auch tiefgekühlt - das kann man auch kaufen)
oder auch stummelflügelige Drosphila (da gibt´s 2 Arten - kleine und große,
"natürlich" auf Banane, Haferflocken und Holzwolle gezogen und vitaminisiert).
Jungtiere bekommen gesiebtes Tümpelfutter, Schwebealgen (Chlorella), Einzeller, Rädertierchen
oder selbstverständlich - nicht mehr wegzudenken - frischgeschlüpfte Salinenkrebschen.
Viele Fische z.B. Zahnkarpfen oder Harnischwelse lieben auch pflanzliche Kost wie
(Tiefkühl-)Erbsen, Gurke, Zucchini, Melonen, Salat, Spinat usw.

Sehr gute Erfolge haben einige Kollegen, die große Fische halten und züchten
(z.B. auch das Salzburger Haus der Natur - im Übrigen SEHR sehenswert!)
mit einem Gemisch aus Kopffleisch, Haferflocken und verschiedenen Gemüsen
(Erbsen, Karotten, Blattgemüse und was einem sonst noch so einfällt),
das vitaminisiert und mit Gelatine zusammen durch den Fleischwolf gedreht wird.
Das lässt sich billig und in großen Mengen herstellen und in Platten einfrieren,
von denen bei Bedarf ein Stück abgebrochen wird und gleich gefroren ins Aquarium kommt;
die Gelatine verhindert, dass das Zeug herumschwimmt und das Becken versaut.

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass das auch für Koi ein sehr gutes Futter wäre
und auf JEDEN Fall deutlich besser als jegliches Trocken-Flockenfutter,
unabhängig davon, was Hersteller auf die Verpackung drucken!
Denkst du nicht?


----------



## drwr (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo,

wenn ich meine Haare wieder unten habe, werde ich zum Futter was schreiben, denn die
sträuben sich gerade kerzengerade nach oben.
Bei Futterfragen handelt es sich um Physiologie und Biochemie des Fischorganismus
und da gibt es entsprechende Anforderungen des Organismus.
Was hier geäußert wird sind Vermutungen und Spekulationen.
Die Anforderungen an ein Koifutter sind wissenschaftlich definiert.
Sobald ich Zeit habe werde ich mich äußern.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hi Wolfgang,
gilt das für Kinder auch?
Dann werde ich die in Zukunft sicher 
mit wissenschaftlich zusammengestelltem Trockenfutter ernähren
und mit der Verfütterung von Bio-Obst und -Gemüsen 
sowie von Aas bald aufhören,
oder?


----------



## robsig12 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hi Peter,

da Du dich mit Koi noch nicht beschäftigt hast, wäre es ja auch nicht schlimm, wenn Du dich mal auf die gestellte Frage (wo Du selbst sagst keine Ahnung zu haben) nicht auf der Tastatur bewegst! 

Es bringt doch nichts, wenn jemand nach einem Koifutter fragt, und Du über Kinderernährung sprichst. 

Du kennst viele Zusammenhänge von Wasserpharameter usw. beschränke Dich halt darauf.

Zu der eigentlichen Frage, hochwertige Fütterung bring nicht nur Wachstum und Farbe,sondern ist auch die Grundlage für den Winter.

Ich selbst mische Koimenue Champion,Söll Organix und Sera Spirulina Farbfutter zusammen.

Seidenraupen und Mais sollten wirklich nur die Ausnahme sein.


----------



## drwr (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Peter,

bete, daß Deinen Erguß zur Kinderernährung nicht das Jugendamt liest, womöglich
bist Du danach kinderlos 
Die meschliche Biochemie und die des Koi sind zumindest in unserer Gegend noch immer
verschieden. Bei uns leben nur wenig wechselwarme Menschen ....
Und um noch einen Irrtum Deinerseitsw vorzubeugen : Vitamin C aus der Zitrone ist für den Körper nicht besser wie Vitamin C aus der Hagebutte oder Orange.
Es muß nur das richtige Vitamin C sein.
Auch Dein Organismus unterscheidet nicht zwischen Arginin aus dem Reformhaus oder vom
Aldi respektive Hofer.
Es muß nur das richtige Arginin sein.
Bei Ernährung hast Du noch Lücken, lies ein bisschen, bis zu meinem Artikel ...

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> ... hochwertige Fütterung bring nicht nur Wachstum und Farbe,sondern ist auch die Grundlage für den Winter.


Zweifellos,
aber nachdem Koi auch keine submersen Wunderwuzzis, sondern bloß Karpfen sind 
und ich über jahrzehntelange Erfahrung in der Fischzucht *verschiedenster *Arten 
sowie über intimen Einblick in den Aquarienbetrieb von mehreren großen Zoos (u.a. Wilhelma) verfüge,
trau ich mir (als Ergänzung zu so manchem Koi-Verbraucher, der die nur in mehreren Jahren zu Tode pflegt)
durchaus zu, hilfreiches zum Thema Fütterung beizutragen - siehe meinen Beitrag oben.

Jetzt ist das sicher bequem und praktisch, Trockenfutter in den Teich zu werfen,
aber wer jedoch glaubt, er tut damit seinen Fischen nur das Beste
(wie´s großspurig den Kartons aufgedruckt ist),
ist eben mehr als gutgläubig.


----------



## tipit (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Leute,

zum Thema KOI-Ernährung kann ich folgendes sagen:


Grüße Euch


tipit


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Wolfgang!
Zweifellos:
Koi und Kinder sind unterschiedlich,
aber mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht nicht in DER Hinsicht, 
dass für einen abwechslungsreiche Misch- und Frischkost das Ideal darstellt
und für die anderen industriell gefertigtes, künstlich vitaminisiertes Trockenfutter.
(Anders schaut die Sache bei der Aufzucht von Tieren mit Ablaufdatum aus:
Z.B: in der gewerbsmäßigen Schweineaufzucht wird man zum Kunstfutter greifen.)

Insofern gelten bei der Tierhaltung die gleichen Grundsätze wie bei der Kinderernährung,
wenn das nicht auf "Tierverbrauch" abzielt (Wie alt wird durchschnittlich ein Koi? ... und wie alt KÖNNTE er werden?),
sondern auf erfolgreiche Haltung über Generationen.

Bei Ernährung hast Du noch Lücken, lies ein bisschen, bis zu meinem Artikel ...


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Zweifellos,
> aber nachdem Koi auch keine submersen Wunderwuzzis, sondern bloß Karpfen sind
> und ich über jahrzehntelange Erfahrung in der Fischzucht *verschiedenster *Arten
> sowie über intimen Einblick in den Aquarienbetrieb von mehreren großen Zoos (u.a. Wilhelma) verfüge,
> ...



Dir ist aber schon bewusst, das hier 99 Prozent einen künstlichen Teich haben, und hier nicht wie in der Natur das Futter vorhanden ist????

Im Groben hast Du recht, aber hier sind wir im Hobbybereich, und da muss man halt hochwertiges Koifutter zufüttern, oder auch nicht, jeder wie er möchte.

Ansonsten bringt die Diskussion zum Thema hier nicht viel weiter....


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Dieser Links dürften ein wenig Lesestoff für die interessierten User bringen.

http://koicrew-europe.de/catalog/pdf/Koigerechte_Ernaehrung_S.pdf
http://koicrew-europe.de/catalog/pdf/Koigerechte_Ernaehrung_Ergaenzung_S.pdf


http://koipraxis.ch/Futterfibel.pdf


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst, das hier 99 Prozent einen künstlichen Teich haben, und hier nicht wie in der Natur das Futter vorhanden ist????


Natürlich,
aber das bedeutet noch lange nicht,
dass man nur industrielles Kunstfutter verfüttern muss!

Ein (kleines) Bissl muss ich mich einschränken:
Es ist sicher möglich, Koi mit Trockenfutter über mehr oder weniger lange Zeit am Leben zu halten,
doch das bedeutet weder, dass das das Optimum darstellt (auch wenn´s blumig in der Werbung steht!)
noch dass man nicht über Alternativen nachdenken darf,
auch und gerade im Hobbybereich.

Erfolgreiche (Zier-)Fischzüchter* sind oft richtig paranoid,
wenn es drum geht, den Fischen abwechslungsreiche Frischkost zu bieten,
weil sie wissen, dass ausschließlich damit langfristige Qualität zu erhalten ist.
Da werden nicht nur Futtertierzuchten angelegt (Drosophila, Wasserflöhe, Wachsmotten, Grindal-, Microwürmchen, ...)
sondern auch schonmal 50 km zu einem Tümpel gefahren, wo´s tolles Plankton gibt.
Das wird dann gesiebt, damit´s für die Jungtiere die richtige Größe hat,
denn gerade bei denen ist Abwechslung nicht so einfach.
Wem das zuviel Arbeit ist, der kann´s ja lassen,
sollte sich aber nicht selbst belügen,
dass das so _"hochwertig"_ ist.


*) Damit meine ich nicht Leute, die schon mal aus einem Guppy-Pärchen 
einen Haufen graubrauner Kümmerlinge mit bunten Flecken gezogen haben!



> Ansonsten bringt die Diskussion zum Thema hier nicht viel weiter.


Das seh ich nicht so:
Abgesehen davon, dass leider noch niemand berichtet hat, 
womit die professionellen Koizüchter ihre 10.000 $-Fische WIRKLICH füttern 
(... und nicht, was sie vielleicht so nebenbei AUCH verkaufen wollen),
müsste nur mal jemand seine Koi mit dem Gelatinefutter füttern,
für das natürlich niemand Werbung macht,
weil damit nix zu verdienen ist.


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Peter,

wie schon erwähnt bringt die Diskussion nichts.

Wir sind hier im Hobbybereich. Meine Koi bekommen viele abwechslungsreiche Nahrung. Auch mal eine Orange, Scampis etc. Aber der Grossteil für den Winter kommt aus ausgesuchtem Koifutter, wo ich die Zusammensetzungen mir lange und eingehend überlegt habe.

Zu Deiner These. Wäre ich Rentner oder hätte ein Aquarium, könnte ich darüber nachdenken was aus einem Naturteich zu holen. Ich arbeite aber neben bei noch, und habe nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit die Gegend abzufahren, um Naturfutter zu holen. Weisst Du eigentlich was so Koi am Tag fressen? Wenn ich da einen Salatkopf reinwerfe, ist da ruck zuck nichts mehr da bis auf den Stengel!

Zum Anderem, jeder verantwortungsvolle Koihalter wird nichts aus einem Naturteich in seinen Teich geben.
Dies mal nur als kleiner Hinweis.


----------



## wp-3d (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Zum Anderem, jeder verantwortungsvolle Koihalter wird nichts aus einem Naturteich in seinen Teich geben.
> Dies mal nur als kleiner Hinweis.




ohne Erlaubnis des Besitzers auch Verboten.



.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Hallo Robert,
das klingt ja schon weit abwechslungsreicher,
als deine Hymne auf "hochwertige" Trockenfutter vermuten ließ!
Dass man Koi nicht mit ein paar getümpelten Daphnien satt bekommt, ist mir völlig klar:
Das habe ich nur geschieben, um zu zeigen, was sich andere Tierhalter antun, 
um ihre Fische WIRKLICH gesund und hochwertig zu ernähren.
Für Koi hab ich die Geschichte mit der Gelatine gepostet;
so macht man in wenigen Stunden Arbeit 
das Futter für Monate!


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Wo finde ich das Thema von Dir? Gelatine?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zusammensetzung Koifutter .. Hilfe!*

Zum Beispiel im 7. Beitrag dieses Themas - nach Belieben und Bedürfnis anpassbar.


----------

